# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Tikka T3 Bolt replacement - lost bolt

## ning

So I managed to lose my bolt over the weekend.
Tikka t3 lite in 7.08
Pretty clever I know.

I have called around and so far the best advice has been buy another rifle in the same caliber, use the bolt and sell the rest off as parts. Based on the quotes for just the bolt this makes the most sense. About $300 difference.
Im told that the bolt may need some adjustment for head spacing, or quite likely will work as is.

My question is am I best to look for 708, or is a 308, 260 etc an option also?
I would consider attempting to keep the new gun also and share the same bolt.
Im told I have a good chance this will work, but may be unlucky in which case I part it out.
If anyone has had any experience with this situation Id be keen to hear about it.

Also if anyone found a Tikka bolt and some other gear around Helisika or the Oamaru hut area I'd be stoked to get it back.

----------


## 199p

just make an insurance clam

----------


## Barefoot

What is it with T3s shedding bolts?
You could look for a 7mm08 and move all the good bits over?
That way you don't have to worry about headspace issues etc.

----------


## Spook

Walk back in...it ain't that far

----------


## ning

199p - I will make a claim, just trying to figure out if I can get a second gun in another caliber out of it for the difference of a $300.

barefoot - Nothing to do with the Tikka, just the Muppet that owns it. I don't think the head spacing is that much of an issue, I'd rater pay for that (I think about $100) than need to do new load dev, barrel chop and thread.

spook - I lost it on the way in, I looked on the way out and during the weekend.

What I'm trying to establish is, is there likely to be a greater variance in regards to head spacing if I go with a 308 over a 708. Given they are  effectively the same case I'd have thought I was in with a good chance?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

22-250, 243, 260, 7mm-08, 308, 338 Fed, 25-06, 6.5x55, 270, 30-06, 8x57, 9.3x62 would all work...

----------


## Beavis

> What is it with T3s shedding bolts?
> You could look for a 7mm08 and move all the good bits over?
> That way you don't have to worry about headspace issues etc.


Statistics - most common rifle = more reported fuck ups

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Statistics - most common rifle = more reported fuck ups


Nah, it's the universe trying to tell people to stop buying those fucking nasty piece of shit T3's  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## turner nz

> Nah, it's the universe trying to tell people to stop buying those fucking nasty piece of shit T3's


well if it is the Universe can stick it!  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> So I managed to lose my bolt over the weekend.
> Tikka t3 lite in 7.08
> Pretty clever I know.
> 
> I have called around and so far the best advice has been buy another rifle in the same caliber, use the bolt and sell the rest off as parts. Based on the quotes for just the bolt this makes the most sense. About $300 difference.
> I’m told that the bolt may need some adjustment for head spacing, or quite likely will work as is.
> 
> My question is am I best to look for 708, or is a 308, 260 etc an option also?
> I would consider attempting to keep the new gun also and share the same bolt.
> ...


Why buy another piece of shit, cut your losses and sell what you have left and put the money into a real rifle.

----------


## Gibo

> well if it is the Universe can stick it!


Dont worry about the high and mighty on here mate. Tikka out perform plenty of the flash rifles  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Dont worry about the high and mighty on here mate. Tikka out perform plenty of the flash rifles


No one suggested they didn't...... There just shit :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> No one suggested they didn't...... There just shit


B.L.O.W it O.U.T ya A.R.S.E!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> B.L.O.W it O.U.T ya A.R.S.E!!!


Come November you'll be begging for a go on a sako as tikkas are banned from the range and hunting :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

> Statistics - most common rifle = more reported fuck ups


I would think there are more Remingtons in the country than T3s sold here in the last 40yrs and you don't see a thread every few months saying "I've lost my bolt", "The bolt shrouds fallen off" or "I've dropped my mag" for them, despite how challenged Remi owners are  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Come November you'll be begging for a go on a sako as tikkas are banned from the range and hunting


Has one shown up your flash harrys before?

----------


## Barefoot

> Come November you'll be begging for a go on a sako as tikkas are banned from the range and hunting


There's clearly a sibling rivalry thing going on there Gibo seeing as he has a sako but don't like the little bro.

----------


## Spook

> B.L.O.W it O.U.T ya A.R.S.E!!!


You can yell and scream as much as you like...but it is still just a small cry in the wilderness.

----------


## BRADS

> Has one shown up your flash harrys before?


Them's fighting words you run out of crayons?

----------


## Gibo

> Them's fighting words you run out of crayons?


Was just a question, didnt mean to hit a nerve mate  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> There's clearly a sibling rivalry thing going on there Gibo seeing as he has a sako but don't like the little bro.


Its simply really mate, BRADS is just a lippy c&*t  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Was just a question, didnt mean to hit a nerve mate


No nerve hit mate just picking up where we left off last night......tikkas are still shit

----------


## Gibo

> No nerve hit mate just picking up where we left off last night......tikkas are still shit


As I said above then^^  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Can't wait two accidentally drive my bulldozer over your tikka :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> Can't wait two accidentally drive my bulldozer over your tikka


Bulldozer is a bit of overkill...just run it over with your trike or scooter.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> 199p - I will make a claim, just trying to figure out if I can get a second gun in another caliber out of it for the difference of a $300.
> 
> barefoot - Nothing to do with the Tikka, just the Muppet that owns it. I don't think the head spacing is that much of an issue, I'd rater pay for that (I think about $100) than need to do new load dev, barrel chop and thread.
> 
> spook - I lost it on the way in, I looked on the way out and during the weekend.
> 
> What I'm trying to establish is, is there likely to be a greater variance in regards to head spacing if I go with a 308 over a 708. Given they are  effectively the same case I'd have thought I was in with a good chance?


you mean use the same bolt for bot guns? yep that would work fine as @Kiwi Greg said all them cals use the same bolt face you would have to send both rifles to the gunsmith to get them both headspace the same so the bolt will safely work with both........

----------


## Spook

> you mean use the same bolt for bot guns? yep that would work fine as @Kiwi Greg said all them cals use the same bolt face you would have to send both rifles to the gunsmith to get them both headspace the same so the bolt will safely work with both........


Out of curiosity, what would that cost?

----------


## sako75

What are the chances of bumping into a JAFA at the Oamaru hut with a T3 7-08?

----------


## Scouser

> What are the chances of bumping into a JAFA at the Oamaru hut with a T3 7-08?


Higher than Queen Latifah with doughnut crumbs around her mouth???????

----------


## sako75

:Grin: 

When word get round that bolts are dropping out in there, they will all start heading to the Kaimais

----------


## specweapon

What's the best trick to stop this happening? Or what's the main cause of it?

----------


## veitnamcam

> What's the best trick to stop this happening? Or what's the main cause of it?


The best trick to stop this happening is clean your rifle then put the bolt back in and don't take the bloody thing out until its time to clean again!
The main cause is people taking bolts out and looseing them.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## turner nz

So I'd like to know why tikkas are apparently rubbish?  Mine seem to do the trick.

----------


## Matt2308

I should start fishing on here, the catch rate seems to be really good!
Nothing wrong with Tikkas Turner, they're bloody good rifles!
Haters gonna hate! ;-)

----------


## gadgetman

> What's the best trick to stop this happening? Or what's the main cause of it?


From the one I played with in the shop it would be the bolt release. With the muzzle up and having the rifle slung on your back it just takes the bolt handle getting snagged to let the bolt drop back and then when the rifle swings against your pack the bolt release gets pressed and the bolt goes south. When I grabbed the one in the shop my thumb bumped the release and the bolt ended up on the counter; put me right off them.

----------


## Scouser

I was going to buy one of these, but when i had a 'play' in the store, i was told they all have the same 'long' action regardless how long your case was....the bolt made a lot of noise when racked and sloppy as...

Id already heard on the forum the story's of 'lost mags in the bush' and bolts.....picked up the Howa, less weight, less price, hinged floor plate, secure nice sliding bolt, and 'magically' my decision was made on the spot!!!!!!!

they still make things dead as, no argument there....pay once cry once....no tears here!!!!!!!

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Can't wait two accidentally drive my bulldozer over your tikka


It will make them look nicer at least  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

> From the one I played with in the shop it would be the bolt release. With the muzzle up and having the rifle slung on your back it just takes the bolt handle getting snagged to let the bolt drop back and then when the rifle swings against your pack the bolt release gets pressed and the bolt goes south. When I grabbed the one in the shop my thumb bumped the release and the bolt ended up on the counter; put me right off them.


One has to ask, why would somebody be carrying it like that in the first place?

----------


## gadgetman

> One has to ask, why would somebody be carrying it like that in the first place?


I do frequently. The majority of people I've met carry this way.

----------


## sako75

If it was on the walk into Oamaru, may as well remove the bolt and keep it in your pack

----------


## Beavis

> I do frequently. The majority of people I've met carry this way.


That's probably why there are shit loads of bolt-less rifles

----------


## ning

> 22-250, 243, 260, 7mm-08, 308, 338 Fed, 25-06, 6.5x55, 270, 30-06, 8x57, 9.3x62 would all work...


Thanks Kiwi Greg

----------


## ning

Thanks rambo-6mm. Much appreciated.

----------


## ning

The bolt wasn't in the gun, I had taken it out to walk across Poronui. I never like taking it out for this very reason but I do because they ask you to.
The lost bolt would still be lost regardless of the rifle I was carrying, unless of course its bolt wasn't removable in the first place.

----------


## gadgetman

> That's probably why there are shit loads of bolt-less rifles


I'll often have a centrefire slung on my back when holding the 22lr in my hands for the rabbits. I tend to have the mag full and the bolt of the centrefire closed and locked down with the safety on on an empty chamber. Quick and easy to grab, unlock and chamber a round. The Savage I settled on locks the bolt handle down and with the safety on the tang pretty much impossible to dislodge. Then to remove the bolt you have to depress a bolt release outside the trigger guard while squeezing the trigger while withdrawing the bolt. I figured that being a clutz like me I needed every advantage I could get to keep everything together.

The extra weight of two rifles helps me walk. There is bugger all of me and the weight helps push my boot cleats into the ground for traction.

----------


## gadgetman

> The bolt wasn't in the gun, I had taken it out to walk across Poronui. I never like taking it out for this very reason but I do because they ask you to.
> The lost bolt would still be lost regardless of the rifle I was carrying, unless of course its bolt wasn't removable in the first place.


That's a real bugger. I'd go for something you can share the bolt with.

----------


## Scouser

Snap GM, my Howa has a double safety, one of them 'locks' the bolt in the down position, impossible to accidently lose the bolt.......them fukin japs think of everything!!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

But that is not how he lost his bolt.
He lost his bolt because he had deliberately taken it out and misplaced it, which is unfortunate but that is what inevitably happens when you separate bolt and rifle.
I am confident any land owner would be perfectly happy with you crossing their land (with permission of course ) with bolt in, empty mag and ammo in pack not on person.
Least I have never had a problem, in fact the only time I have ever been asked to show a hunting permit was by a landowner whos land I wanted to cross.
Of course i had one, be fucked now with the electronic system:rolleyes:

Leave your bolt in or ban all shot guns,semis,levers,pumps and anything else i can't think of.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> But that is not how he lost his bolt.
> He lost his bolt because he had deliberately taken it out and misplaced it, which is unfortunate but that is what inevitably happens when you separate bolt and rifle.
> I am confident any land owner would be perfectly happy with you crossing their land (with permission of course ) with bolt in, empty mag and ammo in pack not on person.
> Least I have never had a problem, in fact the only time I have ever been asked to show a hunting permit was by a landowner whos land I wanted to cross.
> Of course i had one, be fucked now with the electronic system:rolleyes:
> 
> Leave your bolt in or ban all shot guns,semis,levers,pumps and anything else i can't think of.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Not hard to print a permit mate

----------


## Scouser

Yeah we know VC, were just giving T3 owners a hard :Thumbsup:  time.......

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah we know VC, were just giving T3 owners a hard time.......


With a Howa, good try mate

----------


## Scouser

> With a Howa, good try mate


Haharrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....love it mate....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Haharrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....love it mate.......


Ive been getting that much stick from brads lately im a bit touchy  :Grin:  he'll keep

----------


## Chris

My Tikka .308 bolt don't fit the T3 270 lite ,won't even look like going in.

Have you asked Mr Google ? 

Nothing wrong with T3's ,taking mine hunting this weekend

----------


## TeRei

> I do frequently. The majority of people I've met carry this way.


Garry Sutton a culler in the NW and a mate of Scribe's told us many moons ago it was a classic way of not shooting deer and he shot most of his on the run. Also he never used a sling for the same reason.It also stops you having to worry about the crazy notion of half cock bolt etc nonsense.

----------


## Spudattack

> I do frequently. The majority of people I've met carry this way.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7vySQbgXI  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7vySQbgXI


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Garry Sutton a culler in the NW and a mate of Scribe's told us many moons ago it was a classic way of not shooting deer and he shot most of his on the run. Also he never used a sling for the same reason.It also stops you having to worry about the crazy notion of half cock bolt etc nonsense.


Dam true. Slings have no place on a hunting rifle IMO.

----------


## Dead is better

> I would think there are more Remingtons in the country than T3s sold here in the last 40yrs and you don't see a thread every few months saying "I've lost my bolt", "The bolt shrouds fallen off" or "I've dropped my mag" for them, despite how challenged Remi owners are


I saw first hand how many T3's Beretta sold through the busy season (leading up to the roar). There is no way Remington would have sold half as many. You would be staggered to see how many went out the door. Freakin hundreds and hundreds a week. Remington are a far smaller operation too, not saying their gear is better or worse but they are definitely the little guy compared to Beretta NZ.

----------


## Gibo

> Dam true. Slings have no place on a hunting rifle IMO.


Fuck me, we agree on something  :Wtfsmilie:  oh and that you are a ball bag  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Fuck me, we agree on something  oh and that you are a ball bag


You run out of crayons again bro?

----------


## Neckshot

I know some awesome shooters who shoot with Tikkas,Blasers,remingtons,Sakos,Howas,rugers,Bruno  s,Brownings,Shultz and Larsons,and countless other brands and custom rifles from all corners of the Country....................................on two occasions I wiped the floor with them using my custom Winchester mod 70 :Grin:  :Psmiley:  and on more than two occasions ive been delt two by any one of these brands of rifle............................................I wouldn't give anyone shit about what rifle they own until you see them shoot it!!!IMO ive seen a old tikka LSA vs a Blaser and they drew!!! in a gong shoot!! :Thumbsup:  swallow them apples,both quality rifle's operated by Quality shooters.

Tikkas are still gay :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Garry Sutton a culler in the NW and a mate of Scribe's told us many moons ago it was a classic way of not shooting deer and he shot most of his on the run. Also he never used a sling for the same reason.It also stops you having to worry about the crazy notion of half cock bolt etc nonsense.


I'm learning. But I do find a sling good when carrying two rifles, and I suspect it will be handy when trekking in. When I hunt the sling is usually off.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not hard to print a permit mate


Yea because every hunter who ever lived owns and knows how to work a printer let alone a pc:rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Yea because every hunter who ever lived owns and knows how to work a printer let alone a pc:rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Its a lot easier than going to the doc office

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its a lot easier than going to the doc office


I have never gone to the doc office, I don't even know where it is.
Used to, ring number in white pages. ask for permit for top of south island. two days later a nice waxed card permit would arrive in the mail. it would last almost a year in my bum bag in the rain and valid for 6 months from memory.
now i have spend hours on docs we hate hunters site to find the hidden permit thing i can't print and it takes me 10 or more trys to do the stupid text thing.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

The complexities of modern life  :Pacman:

----------


## gadgetman

VC. you are a technoclutz.

----------


## veitnamcam

I can't deny it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> I can't deny it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Don't you sleep VC?

----------


## gadgetman

> Don't you sleep VC?


It's over rated.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck all lately.
Need a decent sleep badly.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> Fuck all lately.
> Need a decent sleep badly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Know how you feel all too well. Last couple of weeks caught up with me the other day, didn't get out of bed till 1830, was still tired though.
Been finding a good cuppa of honey and ginger tea been helping me a lot. About an inch of ginger root cut up fine and brewed in a cup of hot water for a few minutes strained into a cup with a tablespoon of honey. Quite relaxing.

(waits for Gobo to call me a pussy)

----------


## R93

> Know how you feel all too well. Last couple of weeks caught up with me the other day, didn't get out of bed till 1830, was still tired though.
> Been finding a good cuppa of honey and ginger tea been helping me a lot. About an inch of ginger root cut up fine and brewed in a cup of hot water for a few minutes strained into a cup with a tablespoon of honey. Quite relaxing.
> 
> (waits for Gobo to call me a pussy)


You drink that with your Scroggin?

----------


## Scouser

> I'm learning. But I do find a sling good when carrying two rifles, and I suspect it will be handy when trekking in. When I hunt the sling is usually off.


+1 use the sling tramping in and back out, (roads, DOC tracks) essential kit for me, never used when hunting in the bush

----------


## Nibblet

> You drink that with your Scroggin?


Too right! Whilst wrapped up in my tartan quilt

----------


## sako75

> Fuck all lately.
> Need a decent sleep badly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


This Flu bug is kicking my arse. Keep waking during the night as the temp drops and coughing my balls up

----------


## veitnamcam

> This Flu bug is kicking my arse. Keep waking during the night as the temp drops and coughing my balls up


yep 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> This Flu bug is kicking my arse. Keep waking during the night as the temp drops and coughing my balls up


Might I suggest coughing with your mouth closed you would hate to lose them unexpectidly  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Good to see we are still on topic as usual.

----------


## Nibblet

> Good to see we are still on topic as usual.


I have yet to loose or forget my bolt.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> I have yet to loose or forget my bolt.


The only issue I've had is getting the flamin' bolt into the receiver. After a couple of minutes it twigged that TimeRiders left hand bolt doesn't fit my right handed action so I fished my bolt out of the bag.  :15 8 212:

----------


## Chop3r

I was wondering whether the guy who lost his bolt has contacted the owners of Poronui. You just never know but they may have found it

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Out of curiosity, what would that cost?


fucked if I know might be as simple as a quick head space check and find all's good so anywhere from $50-$300 depends how much work they need to do which would vary

----------


## Spook

> fucked if I know might be as simple as a quick head space check and find all's good so anywhere from $50-$300 depends how much work they need to do which would vary


So with courier both ways for two rifles one could be looking at $400 + the cost of a second rifle...and if you ever wanted to sell them, there would be the problem of finding a buyer...I would be cutting my losses pretty quick on that one.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Dont worry about the high and mighty on here mate. Tikka out perform plenty of the flash rifles


There are plenty of cock heads out there that go and buy a premium rifle  worth 5k and then put a 1k scope on it and think they're clever.
Try the 1.2 k rifle and 5k scope and now your on the right track.
Fight I hate peace!

----------


## ARdave

each to their own bro , can put a pretty nice scope on a custom rifle for 1k...?  :Have A Nice Day:  
p.s tikkas are miiiiint! my t3s action is smoother than BRADS mrs inner thigh mmmmm hot dayum

----------


## andyanimal31

> each to their own bro , can put a pretty nice scope on a custom rifle for 1k...?  
> p.s tikkas are miiiiint! my t3s action is smoother than BRADS mrs inner thigh mmmmm hot dayum


To right dave.
I have one expensive rifle with an expensive scope and  the rest are 2k rifles and less but with scopes between 
2k and 3.5k.
Once you have used good optics there is no way back!

----------


## Spook

> There are plenty of cock heads out there that go and buy a premium rifle  worth 5k and then put a 1k scope on it and think they're clever.
> Try the 1.2 k rifle and 5k scope and now your on the right track.
> Fight I hate peace!


Well, I guess I must be on of your 'cock heads' then as my scope cost way less than a grand on a rifle that cost me 2 1/2 thou way back then...still holds well and still on target out to the long distances...I never thought I was 'clever' (as you put it), just took good advice from the man who put my shooter together. I watched a guy shoot last weekend with a scope that cost over 2 1/2 g...it told him how far the target was, how much hold over he needed, what the angle of the shot was (probably played music as well)...and he still missed.
Money spent on rifles and scopes wont compensate for a crap shooter.

----------


## BRADS

> each to their own bro , can put a pretty nice scope on a custom rifle for 1k...?  
> p.s tikkas are miiiiint! my t3s action is smoother than BRADS mrs inner thigh mmmmm hot dayum


Dave you have shit taste :Have A Nice Day: 
A smooth tikka wake the fuck up there agricultural as,wait till you play with the Gap it will trip you out :Have A Nice Day: 
Buy the way your mrs has far better thighs, and the top bit is smooooooth as.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Well, I guess I must be on of your 'cock heads' then as my scope cost way less than a grand on a rifle that cost me 2 1/2 thou way back then...still holds well and still on target out to the long distances...I never thought I was 'clever' (as you put it), just took good advice from the man who put my shooter together. I watched a guy shoot last weekend with a scope that cost over 2 1/2 g...it told him how far the target was, how much hold over he needed, what the angle of the shot was (probably played music as well)...and he still missed.
> Money spent on rifles and scopes wont compensate for a crap shooter.


Spook, chances are I would say your a good cunt but misguided. 
I would suggest you start hanging out with Some of the lads that are doing well at the various field and tactical shoots and look at what their rifle scope combos are.
You are warmly invited to the Taihape steer dorkers field and lr shoots to show of your less than 1k scope.
Be prepared to have 1st round hits out to 1135 to beat the top shot  on 1.25moa targets.
Just dont start an accurracy argument about tikkas!
Cheers andy

----------


## ARdave

hahaha oh lordy...your outta control mate. 
yea man keeeeeeeen, buttery as? you got one of them surgeon actions aye? heard they are boss - probably a tikka engineer

----------


## BRADS

> Spook, chances are I would say your a good cunt but misguided. 
> I would suggest you start hanging out with Some of the lads that are doing well at the various field and tactical shoots and look at what their rifle scope combos are.
> You are warmly invited to the Taihape steer dorkers field and lr shoots to show of your less than 1k scope.
> Be prepared to have 1st round hits out to 1135 to beat the top shot  on 1.25moa targets.
> Just dont start an accurracy argument about tikkas!
> Cheers andy


Andy I'm pretty sure you'd shoot a 770 well so stop fukn blowing about Tikkas :Have A Nice Day: 
But your on the money with the scope thing :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Andy I'm pretty sure you'd shoot a 770 well so stop fukn blowing about Tikkas
> But your on the money with the scope thing


Some of the lads are pretty keen on a field trip to catch up with the hawkes bay clowns for a fun day of guns and piss drinking so we can work on that I reckon.
All good as i have had a few wife bashers and on for a bit of in depth forum discussion!

----------


## Spook

> Spook, chances are I would say your a good cunt but misguided. 
> I would suggest you start hanging out with Some of the lads that are doing well at the various field and tactical shoots and look at what their rifle scope combos are.
> You are warmly invited to the Taihape steer dorkers field and lr shoots to show of your less than 1k scope.
> Be prepared to have 1st round hits out to 1135 to beat the top shot  on 1.25moa targets.
> Just dont start an accurracy argument about tikkas!
> Cheers andy


My rifle wasn't built to poke holes in paper...if you have a look down my longdrop it will testify to the amount of venison it has taken and passed through the system. Most field shoots tell me that me and my magnum are not welcome.
Taihape is not the sort of place I would venture to at this time of year...I was through there a few months ago and seen the massive stacks of firewood outside every house...and the Asian food place cant cook to save themselves.

----------


## BRADS

> hahaha oh lordy...your outta control mate. 
> yea man keeeeeeeen, buttery as? you got one of them surgeon actions aye? heard they are boss - probably a tikka engineer


No they are made buy GAP themselves,
A guy Glen Harrison who was the founder of Nesika :Have A Nice Day: 
Tikka wouldn't stand a chance :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Spook, chances are I would say your a good cunt but misguided. 
> I would suggest you start hanging out with Some of the lads that are doing well at the various field and tactical shoots and look at what their rifle scope combos are.
> You are warmly invited to the Taihape steer dorkers field and lr shoots to show of your less than 1k scope.
> Be prepared to have 1st round hits out to 1135 to beat the top shot  on 1.25moa targets.
> Just dont start an accurracy argument about tikkas!
> Cheers andy


Nice too see you on Hunting Aotearoa last night Andy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

> My rifle wasn't built to poke holes in paper...if you have a look down my longdrop it will testify to the amount of venison it has taken and passed through the system. Most field shoots tell me that me and my magnum are not welcome.
> Taihape is not the sort of place I would venture to at this time of year...I was through there a few months ago and seen the massive stacks of firewood outside every house...and the Asian food place cant cook to save themselves.


Lol.I gave you the benefit of doubt but you just dug your own hole fucking deep and just jumped in it!
The people that actually know the lads that hang out in taihape will be glad your only passing through. 
I hope the feed you had here was some of the venison that I shot that had flyspray on it.
Cheers Andy

----------


## Spook

> Lol.I gave you the benefit of doubt but you just dug your own hole fucking deep and just jumped in it!
> The people that actually know the lads that hang out in taihape will be glad your only passing through. 
> I hope the feed you had here was some of the venison that I shot that had flyspray on it.
> Cheers Andy


Off course people only pass through Taihape...I mean, like, who in their right mind would even want to live there. There was no venison in their meals but I notice there are no road kills either side of town for some considerable distance. 
I came in through the back door via the Gentle Annie, something I had never done before and probably wont do again.

----------


## Gibo

Are you guys drinking shhhhtella artios or something?

----------


## andyanimal31

> Off course people only pass through Taihape...I mean, like, who in their right mind would even want to live there. There was no venison in their meals but I notice there are no road kills either side of town for some considerable distance. 
> I came in through the back door via the Gentle Annie, something I had never done before and probably wont do again.


Your more not as clever as I thought.
tell every body else that and we wont have our prime hunting areas crowded out with fuckwits and the like.
Regards Andy

----------


## Spook

> Your more not as clever as I thought.
> tell every body else that and we wont have our prime hunting areas crowded out with fuckwits and the like.
> Regards Andy


Stick ya dummy back in.

----------


## andyanimal31

Im not been the cock

----------


## BRADS

> Are you guys drinking shhhhtella artios or something?


No drinking here mate.
Just trying two educate some min yens on the gayness of a tikka :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> No drinking here mate.
> Just trying two educate some min yens on the gayness of a tikka


Who thumbed your safety?  :Psmiley:  i meant these other two

----------


## BRADS

> Who thumbed your safety?  i meant these other two


Yeah grab the popcorn :Have A Nice Day: 
Do Tikkas even have a safety?
Or is that why the bolt falls out two make it "safe"

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah grab the popcorn
> Do Tikkas even have a safety?
> Or is that why the bolt falls out two make it "safe"


I lost my bolt ages ago, i just carry a nail punch and a hammer

----------


## andyanimal31

Brads and gibo thanks for the humor!

----------


## andyanimal31

> Nice too see you on Hunting Aotearoa last night Andy


Fucked if I know why they filmed me as I didnt win fuck all but they must have had some sponsorship from tracy and seen my nf top!
I tell ya for free that it makes ya realise that punching holes in paper prone is totally different to moving bits of paper with ya lungs burning with time pressure and trying to shift targets is a deffinite skill.
I challenge some of the posters on here that reckon they fill their tollets with venison turds to front up and show us how to do it under pressure.
Waiting patiently regards Andy

----------


## BRADS

Thinking you won't have two wait long Andy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

Me and the dog having quality time together

----------


## ARdave

tikkas allowed at the comp or is that cheating? can use highland factories and a bushnell banner to even it for you non tikka swine if u like...

----------


## Spook

It was bad enough when I failed to understand what the great hole I had dug and fallen into quip, but once people state that everyone who hunts in their self proclaimed area is a fuck wit, then I am afraid it is time for me to move on...clenching the dummy with the teeth stops it being spat out so easily.

----------


## Toby



----------


## andyanimal31

Our comps are open to any one thats keen to cime and join our meery band.
Its a bit of a bugger at the moment as the elr trophy is with a remmy at the moment but loooking to get the trg humming with the new 285 amax and to get steve scrambling for something bigger than his 243 remmy!

----------


## Toby

Shit! I forgot to add the .270 berley  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha :Thumbsup:  ya fucking ballsak!

----------


## BRADS

> Shit! I forgot to add the .270 berley


Boom @Gibo will ride you like a horse bro

----------


## Gibo

I am honoured to be the centre of your amusement.  :Grin:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Shit! I forgot to add the .270 berley


Sorry I dont want to sound like a dum cunt but whats a 270?
Looking forward to your knowledgeable replies

----------


## BRADS

> Sorry I dont want to sound like a dum cunt but whats a 270?
> Looking forward to your knowledgeable replies


Oh dear poor Gibo :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Sorry I dont want to sound like a dum cunt but whats a 270?
> Looking forward to your knowledgeable replies


THE 270 delivers more Energy to any given Target than a 243, a "6 Point 5-06, A 308 , A 708, a 3006 a 7m x 54, an 8mm Mauser, And the 2506. Especially at long Range. 
The Mussel Velocity is Faster than most other Bullets Including the 2506, Being Faster than many Magnums with Less Kick. In Fact is was produced by Winchester as the Official Improvment on the 3006 and with 130 Grain Bullets, Shoots Flatter than a 308 Norma Magnum

Helpful?

----------


## Gibo

:Grin:  mines a 277  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> THE 270 delivers more Energy to any given Target than a 243, a "6 Point 5-06, A 308 , A 708, a 3006 a 7m x 54, an 8mm Mauser, And the 2506. Especially at long Range. 
> The Mussel Velocity is Faster than most other Bullets Including the 2506, Being Faster than many Magnums with Less Kick. In Fact is was produced by Winchester as the Official Improvment on the 3006 and with 130 Grain Bullets, Shoots Flatter than a 308 Norma Magnum
> 
> Helpful?


I think your post is a bit off there mate lol 
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Dammit, everything goes over my head

----------


## Gibo

> THE 270 delivers more Energy to any given Target than a 243, a "6 Point 5-06, A 308 , A 708, a 3006 a 7m x 54, an 8mm Mauser, And the 2506. Especially at long Range. 
> The Mussel Velocity is Faster than most other Bullets Including the 2506, Being Faster than many Magnums with Less Kick. In Fact is was produced by Winchester as the Official Improvment on the 3006 and with 130 Grain Bullets, Shoots Flatter than a 308 Norma Magnum
> 
> Helpful?


Bwah ha ha!!! Your ballistic knowledge preceeds your taste in rifle models

----------


## R93

> Dammit, everything goes over my head


Stick to art bro!

----------


## andyanimal31

Na just the stigma of admitting to liking or owning one .
Alk jokes aside it is thd rifle I used to shoot my first pig and deer in the early eighties and now use the chambering for fishing and it seems to be getting bites

----------


## Gibo

> Na just the stigma of admitting to liking or owning one .
> Alk jokes aside it is thd rifle I used to shoot my first pig and deer in the early eighties and now use the chambering for fishing and it seems to be getting bites


Your baits to fresh mate, you need to put in weeks and weeks of burley to have a chance of catching before Brads or Toblerone  :Grin:

----------


## andyanimal31

What happended to spook as I made room for him in my sand pit and he not coming to play?

----------


## Gibo

> What happended to spook as I made room for him in my sand pit and he not coming to play?


Hes on his way down to sort it out with a game of peeknuckle

----------


## andyanimal31

All good as us hill billies down here dont mind a bit of rough and tumble before we teach hunbleness manners and shooting skills.
Old story is dont fuck with the fat kid.

----------


## GravelBen

I put a few rounds through a Tikka 270 actually, but it struggled to group better than 3" at 100m. Wasn't very impressive.

----------


## andyanimal31

Sorry to burst your bubble gb but dont blame the rifle.
First check the chambering and then check whats pulking the trigger.
I reiterate only a thought?

----------


## andyanimal31

On side note. Fuck im having a fun night tonight!

----------


## Gibo

> I put a few rounds through a Tikka 270 actually, but it struggled to group better than 3" at 100m. Wasn't very impressive.


Goes better than mine then

----------


## BRADS

> What happended to spook as I made room for him in my sand pit and he not coming to play?


Fuck ya Andy just spat me beer out laughing

----------


## Spook

> What happended to spook as I made room for him in my sand pit and he not coming to play?


I guess you missed post #113

----------


## andyanimal31

> I guess you missed post #113


Hold on I will retrace my steps

----------


## GravelBen

> Sorry to burst your bubble gb but dont blame the rifle.
> First check the chambering and then check whats pulking the trigger.
> I reiterate only a thought?


 :Thumbsup: 

Mate was having issues sighting in, he was getting 4" groups! I got it down to 3" (after doing 0.6" with my own rifle), then told him to try some different ammo next time. Trigger was heavy and vague too, but I expect it can be adjusted.

Tikkas are ok, but some people seem to think they're something amazing when really they're just middle of the road. Handled another mates wood/stainless T3 Hunter, much nicer shape/balance/feel than the plastic ones but haven't fired that one.

----------


## BRADS

> I guess you missed post #113


Jesus spook we can't go that far back now. Gibo still hadn't accepted he was lacking back then :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7vySQbgXI


well there was an hour and a bit wasted tonite

----------


## Scouser

> THE 270 delivers more Energy to any given Target than a 243, a "6 Point 5-06, A 308 , A 708, a 3006 a 7m x 54, an 8mm Mauser, And the 2506. Especially at long Range. 
> The Mussel Velocity is Faster than most other Bullets Including the 2506, Being Faster than many Magnums with Less Kick. In Fact is was produced by Winchester as the Official Improvment on the 3006 and with 130 Grain Bullets, Shoots Flatter than a 308 Norma Magnum
> 
> Helpful?



Hey Tobes, did you nick that off tard me???????

----------


## andyanimal31

Taihape and surrounds is filled with dickheads that shoot paper with flash rfles and scopes.
There hasnt been a deer shot in tis area for 7.5 years but we have an active deerstalkers association that encourages paper shooting where you get trophys and prize money so we can buy meat to feed our familys.
Little do you know but you have driven through some of the best hunting in nz .
Feel welcome to call in to our humble town and sample our hospitality but please supply your own fire wood.
Regards Andy

----------


## andyanimal31

Just been to the range and now home.
Sitting here getting bored so thought id crank this thread up againAttachment 28430

----------


## andyanimal31



----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> So with courier both ways for two rifles one could be looking at $400 + the cost of a second rifle...and if you ever wanted to sell them, there would be the problem of finding a buyer...I would be cutting my losses pretty quick on that one.


 yep you would have to sell both rifles as a package nearly brought 2 tikka 595's like that a few months ago 308 and 7mm-08 using one bolt
id take it to someone local save courier costs

you can check head space yourself with common household stuff but its pretty crude so a gunsmith is best

----------


## veitnamcam

Jesus !
Go away for 2 days and i have a whole lot of catching up to do.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Attachment 28431


Still pissed ya muppet :Omg:  how far away is Z hundred yards??? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: .Wow that's an impressive group bro im going to rush out and be me a Tikkkkkkaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 28431


Interesting way to write the letter 'k'  :Grin:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Still pissed ya muppet how far away is Z hundred yards???.Wow that's an impressive group bro im going to rush out and be me a Tikkkkkkaaaaaa!!!!


Na but was a bit slow on  sat!
Good to see ya got rid of that dodgy winchester ns.
Whats ya next popgun gona be?.
A tikka? :Grin: 



> Still pissed ya muppet how far away is Z hundred yards???.Wow that's an impressive group bro im going to rush out and be me a Tikkkkkkaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## BRADS

> Interesting way to write the letter 'k'


He's from Taihape bro you should see how they do other things  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

Lol.
They dont call us hill billies for nothing!

----------


## Neckshot

> Na but was a bit slow on  sat!
> Good to see ya got rid of that dodgy winchester ns.
> Whats ya next popgun gona be?.
> A tikka?


It'd a sweede........but far from a tikka brother  :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## ning

So I thought I'd update this in case anyone else ever has this issue.

After talking to a few gunsmiths, the probability on a Tikka bolt being interchangeable is very high.

The process of checking the head spacing is actually a relatively simple one.
Basically there are head spacing gauges you can rent or buy. (workshop innovation sells and rents them - $30 to rent) 
There are 2-3 gauges, a "go" and a "no go" and a "field"
The "field" is not applicable in this situation.
He also said there was no need to remove the extractor although others recommend it.

A couple of links relating to the subject below:

Gunsmithing - How to Measure Headspace on a Bolt Action Rifle - YouTube

Brownells - Forster Headspace Gauges - YouTube

Anyway, I purchased another Tikka in 260, had the smith check the head spacing on my old rifle/new bolt and it was good to go.
Fired 50 rounds or so yesterday. All good.

Having seen it done, I'd be confident to do it myself if I ever had to again. Hopefully I never will.
However if I were to, I would probably have hire the gauges, go to the store and confirmed it was going to work prior to purchasing.

As a side note the new tikka shoots. Very happy.
sub .5moa easy.

----------


## Gibo

Shit group! Cant have been a Tikka  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## andyanimal31

> So I thought I'd update this in case anyone else ever has this issue.
> 
> After talking to a few gunsmiths, the probability on a Tikka bolt being interchangeable is very high.
> 
> The process of checking the head spacing is actually a relatively simple one.
> Basically there are head spacing gauges you can rent or buy. (workshop innovation sells and rents them - $30 to rent) 
> There are 2-3 gauges, a "go" and a "no go" and a "field"
> The "field" is not applicable in this situation.
> He also said there was no need to remove the extractor although others recommend it.
> ...


Watch out the tikka haters will get you!
If they mob ya i will come in on the flank for support.
As they wont have tikkas we will be fairly safe from their sniping unless they fuck up a shot

----------


## kiwi39

> Dont worry about the high and mighty on here mate. Tikka out perform plenty of the flash rifles


Very true ... in bang for buck terms they're a star ... and the rifle outshoots the ability of the owner in most cases any way - certainly in mine ...




> If they mob ya i will come in on the flank for support.


I'll go left, you go right ..... 




> As they wont have tikkas we will be fairly safe from their sniping unless they fuck up a shot


small chance , theyre more likely to hit a random 10 pointer standing there, watching on and laughing

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

good to here you got it sorted only thing is now you have two rifles and only one bolt so you will need to sell together or keep together but that's still better than no bolt at all

----------


## kenebene

I think i might have a spare tikka bolt mate.....

I had to get a new one when i thought i lost one. Turns out i found it so i have two now.

Or you could just sell me your boltless rifle?

----------

